

Show HN: I took 2 weeks off from work to build a new web app all by myself. - dicroce
http://www.trailmyx.com

======
dshipper
You should consider making this into a subscription service

~~~
dicroce
Good Idea. I hadn't considered that... I'm also thinking we might eventually
allow you to order some as a gift (and send it gift wrapped)...

------
ebiester
I think the gift part is necessary. Otherwise, why am I buying this for
myself? I can go to Trader Joe's and get some hazelnuts, apricots, sweetened
cranberries, and mix them together myself, and it doesn't even take any time.

What is your value add?

~~~
mattezell
_I think the gift part is necessary._

Agreed. I don't agree with _"it doesn't even take any time"_ as clearly (
_"...go to Trader Joe's and get some..."_ ) it does - far more than it takes
me to click a mouse button, but still, the gift suggestion would seem a
must...

------
jackpirate
How are you handling actually creating the mix? Is it automated or manual?

~~~
dicroce
Manual for now, but I have some plans... I'm sort of taking the lean approach:
Do the minimum, see if there is interest, do a little more... etc...

------
kookiekrak
I'm loving the ghetto trailmix photos at the bottom.

~~~
dicroce
Most of the mix pics on the front page are generated by the mixer. We plan to
replace those with real photos soon.

~~~
e1ven
The combination photos are fun, how did you generate those? Why would I use
this rather than going to my local supermarket, and just building my own
there?

~~~
dicroce
I took photos of individual ingredients and then I composite them together on
the sever according the ratio's you specify. That was really the core idea
that made me want to do this site. There are other custom trail mix sites, but
none of them let you SEE the mixes you create until it arrives in the mail...

~~~
mattezell
_"That was really the core idea that made me want to do this site"_

It's always more fun when you find your inspiration - even if it's not
specifically _selling_ nuts in your particular case :)

